# No work/residence permit



## riskybusiness2002 (Aug 30, 2011)

Are there any experts that can advise me. I may be coming to Egypt with my family. I have been offered a job for an immediate start and will come on a tourist visa for one month and if the work/residence permit isnt done by the end of the month the tourist visa will be extended for 3 months.

The employer has a good reputation and I am sure they will sort this out as quick as they can.


Will I be able to get an employment contract and open a bank ccount on a tourist visa and if there is any problem is it an offence that will lead to me being clapped in irons. Is there any negative side to having a touist visa rather than a work/residence permit. Will I be able to get paid.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

riskybusiness2002 said:


> Are there any experts that can advise me. I may be coming to Egypt with my family. I have been offered a job for an immediate start and will come on a tourist visa for one month and if the work/residence permit isnt done by the end of the month the tourist visa will be extended for 3 months.
> 
> The employer has a good reputation and I am sure they will sort this out as quick as they can.
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum
Work permits are now hard to get please ask your employer what happens in the event you cant get one, plus I would want my money paid into a UK bank or at least go with an international bank..HSBC.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> Work permits are now hard to get please ask your employer what happens in the event you cant get one, plus I would want my money paid into a UK bank or at least go with an international bank..HSBC.


Currently we are working on the premise, that you have to apply while outside the country, it took just over 2 weeks for the last effort, then you get a letter which you present at immigration on arrival, we have been told by our lawyer that you have to be out, it has worked for one lad and we are not so sure on case 2.

I have heard other stories, I think you have to say that nothing appears cast in tablets of stone- 
Banking- personally I will never bank here, it is slightly inconvenient, I take part of my salary as cash from the company. If I need more I just have to pay the charges for the ATM
Just beware nothing is ever straightforward- it is not impossible to be here on a tourist visa & work,


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

We were in a similar situation just recently. We arrived on a 30 day tourist visa, my husband worked, then we left the country for 2 weeks while my husbands work visa was processed (dont ask me why this was not done before we arrived...but I guess thats Egypt). We got back in on tourist visas, got them extended again and then finally got the work/residence permits. So it can/does and will happen, it just takes time.
We opened a HSBC account here, and we get back here each month. It didnt matter that we didnt have the work visa, they just wanted a copy once we got it. Again the process took a little longer thanwe expected but my husbands employer helped push the bank along too.
Good luck!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a local bank account and a Uk account. My salary is split between the 2. Uk in sterling and local in LE - works great we just keep enough on local for day to day living. We use AAIB locallly

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

